# reverse is out on a massey ferguson 2705 tractor



## chuck d

can anyone out there give me any advise about my massey 2705. the reverse quit working and everything else works. this is a big tractor about a 120 h.p. thanks,chuck d


----------



## Live Oak

Sorry to hear about your problems Chuck. The best I can offer based on the assumption that you have 24 speed transmission is that either you have a clutch pack piston o-ring blown or leaking or a valve body problem. I am not very up to speed on this particular machine. Perhaps Partsman or Bear will jump in and have a better idea of how to best advise you. Do you have a maintenance manual for this machine?


----------



## chuck d

I do have a manual for it. Or my dad does it is his tractor. I told him I'd ask you guys for ideas about it. Thanks chief


----------



## Live Oak

Since, you have the manual; check and see if it has a troubleshooting chart or procedure section that will help you isolate what the problem is. My guess is that you will need a hyd. pressure guage to check pressures at various points to determine what and where the problem is among other items to check in order. Sorry I could not be of more help. Let us know what you find and good luck on the fix! :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck d

Thanks chief,

maybe someone will see the post and have had it happen to them and will be able to tell me where to look also. Thanks for the input. chuck d


----------



## bear

if all the other gears work you've got a blown o-ring in the clutch pack. the tractor needs to be split and the pack pulled out of the front of the transmission


----------



## chuck d

Huh,
sounds like a big job. I figured it would have to be split. So are we talking lots of labor and very little parts cost. Wouldn't think a o-ring would cost much. Thanks bear, will see what I can do with it. Thanks,
chuck d


----------



## bear

yep lots of labor little parts be sure to check the clutch pack with air once you get it all back together before putting it back in the tractor. your service manual should show you how to do this.


----------



## chuck d

Thanks for the info Bear

chuck d


----------



## Live Oak

Chuck, I was thinking the clutch pack and Bear pretty much confirmed my suspicions. It would still be wise to troubleshoot according to the maintenance manual and verify before splitting the tractor. My father's old Ford TW20 blew an o-ring in the low range clutch pack and the tractor had to be split to get to it. The oil ring was but a few bucks but the labor for splitting the tractor and reassemble came to over $1800.


----------



## chuck d

Thanks chief, will be a major pain since this tractor is quite large.

chuck d


----------



## chuck d

found out today that the tractor is a 12 speed and will only go in intermediate. It has low,intermediate and high. The I&T manual says it may be a sticking valve in the valve box thing on the back of the tractor where the cables hook to each of the ranges. Don't remember what it is called or the valve that could be stuck either. What do ya think bear or chief? Thanks, chuck d

PS. Looks like a rather easy thing to check before looking at the clutch pack.


----------



## Live Oak

I think the big question is can you get to this valve without splitting the tractor? I will defer to Bear's knowledge on this as I am not sure.


----------



## chuck d

I think it is accessable without splitting the tractor. Will be looking forward to bears input. Thanks chief


----------



## bear

hate to dissapoint you but i have never worked on a 12 speed. i&t does a pretty good job of guiding through step by step. it may be as easy as getting into the valve body and cleaning the valve. let us know how you make out. you could also make certain the cables are moving..... one could be broke or dirt in the linkage and your not getting the full travel to shift


----------



## chuck d

Thanks bear, will just have to start with the simple things and work up. Just trying to get a few ideas before I start tearing things apart.


----------



## MH-33

thats something massey should have never done....made the 2700 series tractors....we use to have a 2745, we had trouble with the tranny and a typical oil leak behind the motor which one day when we were fillin silo and the 2745 was on the blower, it cought fire because of the oil leak....nothing bad happend, dad extinguished the fire and it was runnin again. traded it off on a MF 3680 a few years ago.


----------



## keith c

*2705 reverse*

have 2705 with reverse out see you had that problem a few years ago can you tell me what was wrong with yours might be big help to me thanks


----------



## hd5

I noticed this is real old, did any one ever get repaired?

I have a 2705 8 speed, no problems (knock on wood) but just in case.

Well, it has no parking brake, it has one, it just doesn't work. Which is a real pain.

I talked to a retired Massey mechanic who told me they never did work very good and not to set it unless it was an emergency because they locked up sometimes.


----------



## beanfarmer

i have a 2745 massey with the same problem does it have the same transmission as your 2705? also do you know of any good places to get parts for these we dont have any massey dealers around. i own allot of deere equipment but i bought two of these tractors for 500 a piece so hopefully it will be pretty cheap horse power


----------



## hd5

Beanfarmer

I have been able to buy parts at Heuer equipment in Cape Girardeau MO. They are about 90 miles away, but all I have to do is call them and I get it the next day UPS. Not cheap though.
When I ran a limb through my radiator  I was able to get a new fan from Worthington they are a tractor junkyard, and have a location in Sikeston MO


----------



## hd5

Beanfarmer I have got parts from Heuer Brothers in Cape Girardeau MO. They are good about UPSing fast, I get them the next day.

Also when I ran a limb thru the radiator, I got a fan from Worthington AG ( a tractor salvage yard) they have a location in Sikeston MO


----------



## Asmithfarms

I noticed you obtained two Masseys. Look into AGCO website and check on dealer links for parts. What size tractors did you get?


----------



## harpo7

Ok...I have a MF 2705...24 speed...reverse is out...plus...a whinning noise, which stops when clutch pedal is pressed. chuck d...can I ask what ended up with your repair??? thanks


----------



## BustedNuckles

did the problem get fixed cuz i just lost reverse in our 2745 all forward gears are working , pulled cover off all gears seem to be fine, shift forks have not slid on the rails, figure its a hydro problem but o ring in the clutch pack is more accurate?


----------

